# Willow hygro dying?



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

I noticed today that my hygro is losing all of its leaves and I'm not sure why. Could it be due to shock or a deficiency? The stem seems to be fine but all the leaves have been turning yellow and falling off. I'm using DIY co2 and excel and I have 5wpg of cf lighting in a 10 gal. I'll try to get pics up asap


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

How long have you had it? Get it from an online store?


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

What I was getting at is this plant can be grown emersed I believe like most Hygro species. If you got this from an online store, this is likely the case. Most of this species will lose their leaves as new ones come in (the submersed kind of leaves). This has been my experience at least. The Willow Hygro also tends to "droop" under high light which is normal for the specie. Not sure if you fall under the high light catergory or not. 

If you got this from an online store within recently, it's likely going through the emersed to submersed transition (especially if stem is still rigid and healthy). If not, then you either have an issue or it's starting to droop if you have high light.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you dosing any ferts? With that high of light you will need to fertilize.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had this plant for about a month or so and I got it from petco and it was growing submersed but I haven't been dosing any ferts except Leaf Zone once a week. I wonder if I might have too much light for it. What sort of ferts do you recommend for this?


----------



## Anchlo (Aug 10, 2009)

The ones I bought from Petco did the same thing... were the leaves hard? meaning would they stay erect when out of the water? my bet is that they were grown emersed and the leaves are dying as it is changing to its emersed form... My leaves constantly turned yellow and melt and polluted the tank... It had rroted pretty well though. I eventually pulled everything out and switched to another plant... I do E.I. dosing and have good water conditions FWIW willow hygor looks AWESOME when emersed, nice long green leaves close to a foot!

josh


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about leaf zone. FWIW, I've read posts on here that say it's too high in nitrogen. I dose the dry ferts. They are cheap and easy. 

If your plant is emersed you'd think you'd seen new submerged growth after a month. Is there any new growth on it? I hate having to have the plants switch over. ...one more reason to buy from hobbyists...


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I bought it submersed. I don't know how long it was in the store though but it had nice green leaves all over and seemed to be doing fine underwater. I noticed that there was some bga growing on it about a week ago so that might have something to do with it. I hope my lighting isn't too high. How would I reduce the nitrogen? Also I'm not sure what E.I. dosing is. I'm not too familiar with many ferts. I'm so done buying plants from places like petco. I might try to grow it emersed if the leaves don't come back. I saw pics and they do look cool. Even have a little flower


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Look under the fertilizer section and do a little reading. The macros are Nitrogen (N), Phosphorus (P) and Potassion (K). Micros are the minerals like CA, Mg and Fe and others in very small quantities. Some plants like more of one thing and less of another. In the fert sections are suggested ranges of all of the larger needed ones.


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanx! I'll look at it. Do you know if maybe my light is too high for this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

lycaon said:


> Thanx! I'll look at it. Do you know if maybe my light is too high for this plant?


In the strict sense, no, it isn't. As other have mentioned, you will need more ferts with that much light. Lighting can be considered the engine of the tank; you'll need to keep adding gas to a strong one.

You like African hunting dogs?


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanx! I'll look at it. Do you know if maybe my light is too high for this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

lycaon said:


> Thanx! I'll look at it. Do you know if maybe my light is too high for this plant?


That didn't answer the question?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's not that your light is too high - it's that with that much light you will have to dose fertilizer. You either have to decrease lights to match your fertilizer dosing or increase your ferts to match your high light. BALANCE....


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

OK I will decrease the lights. I'm not sure I can afford to get any ferts other than what I have which is only root tabs and leaf zone. What ferts do you think I should get? I haven't found much for fertilizers around here plus I'm still learning about what I need


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol did you ask if I like African hunting dogs cavan?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

lycaon said:


> Lol did you ask if I like African hunting dogs cavan?


I did. I assume now that the handle you're going with is derived from Greek mythology.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Wild_Dog


----------



## lycaon (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes. I forgot that it's also part of the latin name for the African wild dog lol


----------

